
Apple Responds to Your Comments [Interview with Craig Federigh] - MVorlm
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2aaCDNjWEg
======
MVorlm
For those interested, here's the longer podcast version:
[https://pca.st/2tg49vsr](https://pca.st/2tg49vsr) [1H 21M]

------
ajflores1604
Being able to select your default browser doesn't address the issue that every
browser on iOS is just a webkit wrapper

